
Japanese Man Arrested For Storing Malware - pham
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/07/25/204236/Japanese-Man-Arrested-For-Storing-Malware?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
======
zoowar
Irony: Every infected computer is stroing malware.

